# Routan - VagCom???



## JoseDR (Nov 23, 2007)

Just got SE w/RSE and so far I like the car, but I am woundering if VAGCOM will work because of the fact that it is more a Chrysler car than a VW???


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: Routan - VagCom??? (JoseDR)*

x2


----------



## ccclerk (Dec 24, 2002)

No it won't work. You need the StarMobile console from Chrsyler


----------



## vwbunny (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: (ccclerk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ccclerk* »_No it won't work. You need the StarMobile console from Chrsyler

VagCom's only work on VW's.


----------



## elmer fud (Aug 5, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I work for a dealer and we got three huge box's of Chrysler tools, including a scan tool and a tire pres reset tool. 
none of the vw tools are compatible.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*FV-QR*

FYI just read in the Vag-Com forum that the Generic OBD-2 vag-com scanner works. Can't access any CM but the engine though.


----------

